# HP estimates



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a 06 A4 GTO. I have removed the resonator and replaced stock mufflers. I am about to do a otrcai, ported throttle body and intake, kooks 1 3/4 lt headers with kooks catless mids. I am also going to get the headers coated. Then I am going to get it dyno tuned. I am just curious about what HP and TQ numbers I can expect. 

Also with dyno tune can they turn down the torque management on a percentage basis? or is it either off or on? 

If can adjust by percentage what is a safe but good percentage to set it at?

Thanks for all the help guys and girls.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

This should help. Copied it from another site.
This is a GTO Specific list however is applicable to LS1's/LS2's.......
Here Is A List of Bolt On Modifications You Can Do To Your Pontiac GTO to increase Horsepower & Torque. The RWHP Numbers That Are Given Are What People Usually See At The Dyno. Custom Tuning Will Help Some Bolt On Modifications Maximize Their Full RWHP Potential. Results WILL Vary.

NOTE: 2004 LS1 GTO Output With Full Bolt On's
RWHP ~ 330-350
RWTQ ~ 340-360

NOTE: 2005 LS2 GTO Output With Full Bolt On's
RWHP ~ 350-380
RWTQ ~ 350-380


* = Will Also Work With The LS2 2005 + GTO

Cold Air Intake

RWHP Gain ~ 5-15
RWTQ Gain ~ 10-15

Average Cost - $180 - 370

* LPE
* K&N
* Speed Inc.
* MPD
* Gravanna
* AEM
* New Era
* Stainless Works
* JHP/HSV MAF Pipe
* CS Performance Ltd MAF Pipe
* CS Performance Ltd CAI


Long Tube Headers

RWHP Gain ~ 25-35
RWTQ Gain ~ 20-30

Average Cost - $1100 - 1300

* Kooks
* SLP
* Stainless Works
* DynaTech


Mid Length Headers

RWHP Gain ~ 15-20
RWTQ Gain ~ 10-20

Average Cost - $750 - 900

* SLP


Shortie Headers

RWHP Gain ~ 10
RWTQ Gain ~ 10

Average Cost - $560 - 735

* JBA


Cat-Back Exhaust

RWHP Gain ~ 5-15
RWTQ Gain ~ 5-15

Average Cost - $500 - 910

* B&B
* Borla
* Corsa
* Flowmaster
* Stainless Works
* SLP
* Magnaflow


Intake Manifold

RWHP Gain ~ 5-15
RWTQ Gain ~ 5-15

Average Cost - $750 - 1000

* FAST LSX
* Weiand
* NX
* Holley
* Edelbrock
* BBK


Custom Tune

RWHP Gain ~ 15-25
RWTQ Gain ~ 15-30

Average Cost - $150 - 500

* LS1 Edit
* LS2 Edit*
* Predator Power Programmer
* Superchips Power Programmer
* Hp Tuners*
* EFI Live


Electric Water Pump

RWHP Gain ~ 10-15
RWTQ Gain ~ 5-10

Average Cost - $550 - 600

* Meziere


Thermostat

RWHP Gain ~ 2
RWTQ Gain ~ 2


Average Cost - $10 - 40

* SLP
* LPE


Ported & Polished Throttle Body

RWHP Gain ~ 5-12
RWTQ Gain ~ 5

Average Cost - $100 - 500

* SLP
* MTI
* FAST
* NX
* LPE
* Nick Williams
* Shaner
* Bo White
* Jantzer


Throttle Body Coolent Bypass

RWHP Gain ~ 2-3
RWTQ Gain ~ 2-5

Average Cost - $15

* BMR


Oil Catch Can

RWHP Gain ~ 2-4
RWTQ Gain ~ 2-4

Average Cost - $90 - 130

* AMW
* CS Performance Ltd


Underdrive Crank Pulley/Alternator Pulley

RWHP Gain ~ 8-12
RWTQ Gain ~ 8-12

Average Cost - $180 - 220

* ASP
* SLP
* March


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. That is perfect. Do you happen to know the average loss from flywheel to ground is? Trying to get my rough starting numbers.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I think auto is around 20%.


----------

